# Suche WAGO 280-314 Abschlussplatte



## oliver.tonn (13 April 2021)

Hallo,
ich baue gerade einen meiner beiden Übungsgestelle um und habe mir dafür diverse Dinge bestellt, unter anderem auch 4-Leiter Durchgangsklemmen 280-833 von WAGO und Abschlussplatten. Dummerweise hab ich übersehen, dass es von der 280er Serie verschiedene Ausführungen und somit auch verschiedene Platten gibt. Die von mir bestellten 280-308 passen leider nicht, sondern ich benötige stattdessen die 280-314. Leider bieten die üblichen Verdächtigen diese entweder nicht an oder in viel zu hohen Stückzahlen. Ich benötige so 4-5 davon, kann da jemand gegen Bezahlung aushelfen?


----------



## dingo (13 April 2021)

Moin,
sende Dir 5 Stck an Deine Anschrift, gehen Morgen auf die Reise


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 April 2021)

Super, danke, teilst Du mir per PM dann noch Deine Bankverbindung mit.


----------



## dingo (13 April 2021)

Kannst auf dem nächsten Stammtisch in Bielefeld einen ausgeben.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 April 2021)

> Kannst auf dem nächsten Stammtisch in Bielefeld einen ausgeben.



das gibt's meines Wissens nach nicht ;-)


----------



## Heinileini (14 April 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> > _Kannst auf dem nächsten Stammtisch in Bielefeld einen ausgeben._
> 
> 
> das gibt's meines Wissens nach nicht ;-)


Ooooch? Wir wissen zwar nicht, WANN das nächste StammtischTreffen in Bielefeld stattfinden kann, aber sooo eine pessimistische Ansage können wir gar nicht gebrauchen!  

Wir sitzen das aus und warten einfach, bis es geht. Spätestens, wenn wir alle über 80 und geimpft sind, muss es doch klappen!


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (14 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ooooch? Wir wissen zwar nicht, WANN das nächste StammtischTreffen in Bielefeld stattfinden kann, aber sooo eine pessimistische Ansage können wir gar nicht gebrauchen!
> 
> Wir sitzen das aus und warten einfach, bis es geht. Spätestens, wenn wir alle über 80 und geimpft sind, muss es doch klappen!




Das bezog sich wohl eher auf die Existenz von Bielefeld.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 April 2021)

> Das bezog sich wohl eher auf die Existenz von Bielefeld.



Sorry, habe mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Selbstverständlich bezog sich das auf Bielefeld. Und weil es das nicht gibt, kann es auch keinen Stammtisch dort geben.


----------

